# Govt (DOD) emphasis on preparedness.



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Here in FL we prep for weather related events.
Our state gov. has resources to promote prepping, and support infrastructure, while citizens take care of themselves. (or should).
In my morning news scan for my day-job, these popped in the lengthy list to day:

http://www.defense.gov/Portals/1/features/2015/0915_national-preparedness/2016docs/DepSecDef_Spring_2016_Americas_PrepareAthon_Memo_and_Guide.pdf
and
National Preparedness Month 2015

Not since being a part of StratCom have I seen a DOD emphasis on preparedness.
Some folks on here are reluctant to discuss prepping with the sheep in our world... This might be a tool one could use to discuss the emphasis, as some sheeple will consider the govt agencies as credible sources.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

April 30, 2016 has been declared by the White House to be America's Preparathon day. In an official communique Obama urged participation by all .gov agencies and action by communities and individuals.

I haven't seen any press on this, have you? I've looked at their websites, and they are a maze of self-referencing, low-information, visually-based blah-blah-blah. I recommend skipping the section on how to register with FEMA and document your preps online.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> April 30, 2016 has been declared by the White House to be America's Preparathon day. In an official communique Obama urged participation by all .gov agencies and action by communities and individuals.
> 
> I haven't seen any press on this, have you? I've looked at their websites, and they are a maze of self-referencing, low-information, visually-based blah-blah-blah. I recommend skipping the section on how to register with FEMA and document your preps online.


Nope, I haven't seen or heard anything. I see mostly Asian news related to international trafficking ... er.. I mean global oceanic transport vessels movements. ;-)


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I for one don't want FEMA to know what I have! They will only come to take my preps,screw that!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

So on one hand, they tell you to prep, then on the other they sign into law making it legal for them to take your stores and distribute it to those who didn't?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yep. That is the scam.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a can of tuna, two bottles of water and a tub of cottage cheese buried and Ready to go. And I will be happy to share.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> I have a can of tuna, two bottles of water and a tub of cottage cheese buried and Ready to go. And I will be happy to share.


Yep. If they want, they can take BOTH my cans of tuna, but hopefully they'll leave me one. I guess I prepared a little more than I should've.


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> So on one hand, they tell you to prep, then on the other they sign into law making it legal for them to take your stores and distribute it to those who didn't?


Yeah, funny, it's sorta like it is now with welfare. Take from those who work and slave to give to those who don't. Gotta love that social system.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not suggesting that a pepper should tell the govt anything about your preps.
I am suggesting that it could be a tool to promote preps to people who respect you and might consider prepping.

While I was stationed at Tinker AFB in OKC, most of the community in Moore, OK were associated with the base. since transferring from there in 1995 there have been 2 major F4 tornados ripping through the community. I have some friends who lost everything in the first one. It was not because of the govt that they prep. BUT when the govt suggests it those communities discuss it. 

In Iowa, 1993, the worst floods ever hit Des Moines. For months without a water treatment facility, electricity, and neighboring farms/gardens people had to fend for themselves until an infrastructure was in place. The govt was not prepared to withstand those floods.

The govt is not the reason or the authority for prepping... but they are a credible asset to some people who believe them... the govt is their god. So I say the more people prepping on their own the better. I do not suggest cooperating or sharing anything with the govt.

Midwestern small town folks have had storm cellars with walls lined with their own canned foods as long as I can remember. I LOVED my grand mother's canned green beans! She put bacon in the jars and I hope to learn that when I can my own green beans this years, for the first time. Anyway, In tornado alley, it just makes sense to be self-reliant.

In, the `60s companies sprang up to help people put bomb shelters in the backyards.
Since then there has been a cultural decline that has corroded away self-reliance. Perhaps those whose god is the federal system would listen to a conversation that encourages prepping.
I would not have the conversation with a Bernie Sanders supporter, but I would with someone I am familiar with that has a bit of respect for me.
I have been able to encourage prepping through the enjoyment of hiking to people at work.
Everyone likes a serene landscape, and the 10 essentials for hiking are welcome topics, I just ease that into current events.
A water main broke a few days ago near the retirement community where my mother-in-law lives. It is downstream from her facility, but there are hundreds of homes that need to build water... and.. the city is not providing fresh water for them.
The Army-Navy store a half mile away has water treatment, and purification items. Some folks think they just sell old army jackets.

The radio programs are advertising food storage and solar energy products like never before. Our local power company is promoting people to look into solar power systems and inviting customers to a cost-share idea of a solar-panel farm.

Just chatter now. Gotta go.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Where do I sign up to list my preps with fema? Seems like a good way to keep track of stuff; what could go wrong? Oh wait nevermind.........

I agree it is a good way to open up the conversation and get people thinking about it however.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

About the only publicly visible encouragement towards becoming prepared I've noticed is Wise Foods has been advertising emergency food storage pails on television recently.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Almost everyone preps for hurricanes here. It's just common sense, it's not if but when.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I understand the mistrust in government, and the issue with list and laws.
However as a CERT instructor for the local office of emergency management,
not once has a government employee asked me for a list of my gear and preps.

I get free training, I provide free training, and I assist others with my skills, period.

Personally this is the channel I use to open people up to prepping, cause people being sheeple,
as soon as you say the government recommends you take these precautions, you are instantly
credible, unfortunately even in circumstances where people don't know what they hell they are talking about.

I don't like politicians, especially on a federal level, but I make it a point to be involved in my local community.
That even includes for nationwide things like the prepareAthon which is a FEMA sponsored nationwide activity.
*If the federal government sees lack of local leadership the more likely they will be to want to insert a person of their own choosing.*

If you are so worried about federal interference in your community then get off your @$$ and get involved locally.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I think its great the gov is encouraging people to be prepared even if their supply list is incomplete. You never know who will see that site then do a google search and be redirected to sites like this one


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I understand the mistrust in government, and the issue with list and laws.
> However as a CERT instructor for the local office of emergency management,
> not once has a government employee asked me for a list of my gear and preps.
> 
> ...


Great post! People need to remember that its going to mainly be local emergency responders. You don't even have to be a member of CERTS or your volunteer fire dept to be useful during an emergency. Knowing how to shut your utilities off, how to put out small fires, or even clearing debris from the roadway helps responders out immensely.


----------

